# welche temperaturen halten koi im winter aus aus?



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2004)

hallo,
welche temperaturen halten koi aus ist eigentlich eine geschichte die mich seit der errichtung meines teiches beschäftigt. ich habe in meinem teich am tiefsten pkt 1,7m ein t-fühler liegen. ebenfalls liegt dort ein analogthermometer. der fühler wurde über einen längeren zeitraum mit eiswasser (0°) abgeglichen. im vergangenen jahr war die tiefste anzeige
-0,5°. in diesem jahr ist der tiefste wert bis jetzt 1°. seit der pumpenabschaltung habe ich im vortex (meine bilder filteranlage) einen zweiten fühler eingesetzt. die filteranlage ist mit styrodur abgedeckt. (teichbilder rechts hinter wacholder). der temperaturunterschied vom filter zum teich beträgt etwa 5°. die fische liegen aber nicht an der tiefsten stelle sondern in der bucht -linke obere teichecke ca 1m. leider habe ich dort keine messstelle.
wer hat schon einmal temperaturerfassungen  im teich gemacht. meine daten werde auf dem rechner gespeichert. zu den beiden werten habe ich eine aussent. und luftfeuchte.
danke
michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2004)

Hallo Imo
Mir kommen die Tränen wenn ich lesen muß, Meine tiefste Temperatur im Teich liegt bei 0,5 Grad.
Wenn das kein Messfehler ist ,werden Deine Koi diesen Winter nicht überleben.
Denn bei diesen 0,5 Grad fängt das Wasser in den Kiemen an zu kristalisiere.
Das heist die Kiemen frieren kaputt.Was das heist brauche ich wohl nicht zu erklären.
p


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

so ne richtige Messung über einen längeren Zeitraum in einer gewissen Tiefe kann ich leider nicht vorweisen.

Nur meine Werte:
In ca. 20cm Tiefe habe ich 2 Grad.
Mit einem Digitalen Messgerät werde ich demnächst mal an einer tieferen Stelle messen. Aber ich denke ich werde da bestimmt um die 6 Grad haben, bei einer Wassertiefe von ca. 2m.

Ich hoffe das hilft.

Gruß wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

hallo wupfel, hallo gast p,
messfehle hin oder her. ich habe zwei fühler die den selben wert anzeigen,
ausserdem hängt ein analogthermometer am fühler. nach angaben auf der  betriebsanleitung hat der f. eine genauigkeit von +-1°über den gesamten bereich -30/80°. selbiges wurde mir auch vom lieferanten rlv bestätigt.
als auswertesoftware habe ich von werner krenn v.2.82.6. zur zeit liegt 
die temperatur bei 1,9° wobei die aussentemperatur 0° hat. im vergangenen jahr lag die temperaturkurve etwa genauso.
m.f.g. 
michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Michael,

bei einer Ungenaugikeit von +/- 1 Kelvin, kann Deine abgelesene Temperatur von -0,5 °C also zwischen -1,5° C und + 0,5° C schwanken.

Eigentlich nicht viel, aber für Wasser in der Nähe des Gefrierpunktes schon erheblich.
Bei einen guten Thermometer dürfte man bei Wasser im flüssigen Zustand eigentlich keine negativen Werte messen können.

Es sei denn der Salzgehalt ist recht hoch. 

nafets3


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

hallo nafets3,
die -0,5° aus dem winter02/03 stehen nun mal fest, wobei alle fische überlebt haben. zur zeit ist mein teich noch etwa 50% zugefroren, wobei die temperaturkurve langsam steigt. in diesem jahr werde ich auf alle fälle an der stelle, an der sich die fische aufhalten den zweiten fühler einsetzen.
ich bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt, zumal dieser platz eine geringere tiefe hat. im kommenden winter mehr zu dieser problematik.
m.f.g.
michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

*...*

Hallo Michael,

also irgendwie glaub ich diese 0,5°C nich, sieht eindeutig nach Messfehler aus ... ich für meinen Fall habe auch schon Temperaturmessungen gemacht, mit 3 Messfühlern auf verschiedenen Tiefen und die Temperatur sank nie unter 3°C .... wie auch, wenn der Teich komplett zugefroren war .... dann kommt kein Wind dran und nix, wie soll die Temperatur da weiter runterkühlen .... das war bei einer Tiefe von 1,2 Meter.

Ziehe ich mal die Toleranz der Billig-Messgeräte ab komme ich vielleicht auf 2°C .... aber alle Fische leben noch.

Bei dieser Temperatur von dir müsste der Teich ja dann fast 60-80° zugefroren sein und sowas glaub ich ist in unseren Breitengraden (ok, vielleicht im Erzgebirge) nicht so ohne weiteres möglich, auch nicht durch einen entsprechenden Salzgehalt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Meine beiden kleinen Koi haben diesen Winter leider nicht überlebt.Ich werde auch keine neuen Koi holen sondern mich mehr auf heimische arten konzentrieren....


0,5 Grad sind doch ziemlich wenig.....

Wie meine vorredner schon sagten kann bei geschlossener Eisdecke das Wasser fast garnicht weiter abkühlen,praktisch gesehen isoliert dann die Eisdecke denn Teich.....

Meine beiden Koi und die Goldfische "standen" während der kalten zeit auch eher im etwas flacherem.....
Jetzt sind sie im tiefem


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2004)

hallo admin., hallo lorenz,
danke für eure meinungen,
nach aussagen des lieferanten gibt es kaum probleme mit den fühlern.
ich werde aber wenn das wasser wärmer wird  die teile zum überprüfen einschicken. anmerken möchte ich noch, dass ich drei sprudelsteine in betrieb habe. jeweils einer hängt unter einem eisfreihalter und der dritte liegt im flachwasserbereich. möglicherweise ist das das problem. wobei die tiefen temperaturen nur immer kurzzeitig auftraten. der funkempfänger übernimmt vom fühler alle 5min die daten. manchmal denke ich irgend etwas schwimmt am fühler vorbei und dadurch treten diese schwankungen auf. ich denke aber nicht das sich die koi bewegen, andere fische sind nicht im teich.
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2004)

hallo michael,

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe hast du funkfühler unter wasser - wer liefert diese in wasserdichter form - habe ich schon erfolglos gesucht.

danke für deine info

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2004)

Pumpe und Sprudelsteine dürfen auf keinen Fall das wasser aus den unteren Schichten des Teiches in die oberen pumpen.....

Das etwas mildere Tiefenwasser kühlt dann in der Oberflächenregion ab und kälteres Wasser sinkt in die Tiefenregionen (in denen die Fische sein müssten) ab.Der Teich kühlt somit langsam aber sicher ab......


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. März 2004)

hallo jürgen, hallo lorenz,
zuerst zu dir jürgen. der fühler  heisst s2001ia art. nr 35512 und ist bei   elv oder conrad zu bekommen. als empfänger benutze ich einen datenlogger ebenfalls von elv. die zugehörige software benutze ich aber nicht, wobei die temperaturwerte  aber auf beiden gleich sind. 
lorenz zu deinen anmerkungen gibt es nichts hinzuzufühgen. in der elektrotechnik gibt es eine redewendung -ströme gehen unerforschte wege- und bei mir im teich ist es genau sooo!
im moment steigen die aussentemperaturen und bei der empfindlichkeit des fühlers ist sehr gut zu sehen wie auch die teichwerte steigen.
gruss michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

hallo freunde,
heute lacht die sonne und ich war gerade mal draussen am teich. momentane temperatur 3,8 bei aussen 6,9. etwas erstaunt war ich aber als mich mein freund kuno "begrüsste". kuno ist ein etwas unförmiger koi und soll laut händler aus israel sein. er ist der platzhirsch in meinem teich
ob dame oder herr vermag ich nicht zusagen. auf alle fälle war er der erste der mir im vergangenen jahr aus der hand gefressen hat. seine anderen kumpel haben diese situation genau beobachtet und zwei weitere haben dann für sich festgelegt das der zweibeiner doch garnicht so zum fürchten ist. 
bis zum nächsten mal
michael


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

hallo michael,

danke für die info mit dem tempmesser. werde mal bei conrad suchen - ich will auch funk haben    

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

*Funk...*

Hallo..
ich habe seit einigen Wochen ebenfalls ein Funkthermometer... mit einem 
so einem Zwischenteil... so ne Art Verstärker... funktioniert aber einwandfrei... man sitzt auf dem Sofa und sieht, wie sich die Temeratur verändert   , man muß nicht mal mehr aufstehen, um zu messen...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

Hallo sigfra, 
etwas Bewegung sollte doch gesund sein.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. März 2004)

hallo frank,

wäre sicher auch für andere wie mich interessant wenn du die daten und hersteller zu deinem thermometer posten würdest.

ich bin baff - als ich vor ca. 1 1/2 jahren gesucht habe fand ich keinen einzigen thermometer den man ins wasser geben kann und noch per funk geht.

ich bin auch ein fauler strick und möchte nicht laufen  :razz: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

*Thermometer..*

Hallo Jürgen,
das Thermometer habe ich von Conrad...
3-Kanal Funkthermometer Best.Nr. 120213 - 19,95
Temperatur Sensor für B/N Best.Nr. 120443 - 14,95
Temperatursensor mit Kabel T Best.Nr. 120443 - 14,95
Außenfühler für 120213 Best.Nr. 127892 - 14,95

ich hoffe, das dies dir weiter hilft...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

hallo frank,

danke für die info - sind die außensensoren regendicht oder müssen sie im freien geschützt werden ........... darüber steht bei konrad nichts drinnen ??

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. März 2004)

*Sensoren...*

Hallo Jürgen..

bis jetzt sind meine Sensoren ungeschützt... lt. tel. Nachfrage bei Conrad vor der Bestellung sind sie dicht, solange sie nicht im Wasser "liegen"   
ich hab eines am Beckenrand (kommt also immer Feuchtigkeit hin) und eines an der Hauswand, wo auch ab und zu Regen hin kommt. Nur das Thermometer steht im trockenen   

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2004)

hallo frank,
wie hast du deine fühler kalibriert bzw was hast du für eine auswertesoftware.
gruss michael


----------

